
Meet the Patron of American Modern Art: The CIA - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/meet-the-patron-of-american-modern-art-the-cia/
======
daniel-cussen
I'm confused: I've seen several great posts on priceonomics, but it leaves me
wondering whether it's a startup or mostly a blog.

